# 500lbs Antler handle string twister stretcher jig II



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

I got carried away a built a couple more string jigs, I always believe you can improve on every thing, even my own design. This time I used acme thread and a longer spring to make it easier to read, I left the pins longer to help when laying out string off the spool. I Hope this inspires some diyer's. I have about 12 hours into jig.
I have to thank ex-wolverine for some tips on what to improve.


----------



## bireyn43 (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks great a very nice job. I noticed the key way milled into the acme rod and the hand retractable plunger for locking purpose. Nice workmanship.


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice work. Taking it to the next level with string stretchers.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

*Multi jigs*

I was in a hurry when I posted the first pics and i finished up the rest of them or atleast waiting on the last 4 locking pins for the shafts. These are made from 5/8" acme thread and Mule deer handles except for my first one. I got the spring from fastenal, I don't have the part number I just told him what I wanted and it took twice to get the perfect spring rate. I got the thrust bearing from Mcmaster Carr. Everything esle I used what I could find laying around. The part I like most in the improvements I made are the locking pins. They work slick and quick with out having to fumble with the thumb screws. I have to thank Nick (Mountain Home Idaho) from fastenal he really worked for me on getting weird parts that nobody normally orders. Needless to say I will not be building anymore of these, its on to a shooting machine.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Butch

PM sent


----------



## Barn Burner2 (May 25, 2011)

very very nice......:tongue: looks like they are well made.

Mike


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice jig 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

pretty sweet!!!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Heck yea , awesome looking jig ..


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

This is the design that I want to build! Great work!

How did you mill the keyway slot in the acme thread?

Thanks,
Allen


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Milling machine. If I had it to do over, I would find someone with a horizontal mill and use a keyway cutter. It took me about 2 hours a piece on our POS mill.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

*String jig stand for cramped spaces*

I decided my 10 ft string jig was taking up too much garage realestate, so it had to break down into pieces. As soon as I get my bow-a-constrictor bow press it will mount on it as well.
I used 1X2" rectangle tubing to stiffen the uni strut so I can pull 500lbs on a 110" string. (just in case I have too). quick release pins work nice.
I just used sheet metal screws to attach uni strut to 1x2 seems to work just fine.


----------



## xyphophore (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi, 

Great job !
I heard about a 3 post version.
Do you have some picts ?


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

nice jig! how did you make the gauge for the poundage?


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

BowBaker1640 said:


> nice jig! how did you make the gauge for the poundage?


Thanks and

If your talking about the spring housing and pointer I calibrated to the end of the pointer , I marked it and then put the grooves in with my lathe. The big dial is a scale from Cabela's


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

Bownut400 said:


> Thanks and
> 
> If your talking about the spring housing and pointer I calibrated to the end of the pointer , I marked it and then put the grooves in with my lathe. The big dial is a scale from Cabela's


but what's it made out of? did you start out with some solid stock and hollow it out so the spring would fit inside it?


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

BowBaker1640 said:


> but what's it made out of? did you start out with some solid stock and hollow it out so the spring would fit inside it?


You can buy spring cages to fit springs, I got these from fastenal, mcmaster carr sells spring cages but are to short for a 4" spring.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

A Gal wanter to see my jigs today, so I thought I would make it easier for her TTT


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

A Gal wanted to see my jigs today, so I thought I would make it easier for her TTT


----------

